# Problème Affichage sous Deezer et autres...



## elinea (7 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

depuis quelques jours Deezer m'affiche des carrés gris et blanc au lieux du texte, sur les parties playlist. Les tête et pieds de pages sont normaux. Sous Firefox ou Chrome, c'est pareil.







J'ai ré-installé Flash player, Firefox... etc. Rien n'y fait...

Et c'est d'autant plus embétant que cela touche d'autres site plus essentiels pour moi...

J'ai également remarqué (est-ce lié ? ) que le texte buggait sous Flash CS3 : une modif de texte statique devient illisible et il faut relancer l'appli pour que ca fonctionne plus ou moins...

Que se passe-t-il et que dois-je faire?

Merci.


----------



## elinea (7 Septembre 2010)

J'ai également vérifié mon livre des polices pour les doublons éventuels.

J'ai aussi viré les cookies...


----------



## elinea (8 Septembre 2010)

Il n'y a donc personne qui pourrait me donner un début de solution?

A priori, cela à débuté apres une mise a jour Apple... (Sécurité, ilife... blabla). Mais je n'en suis pas certain non plus. D'autant qu'alors, d'autres seraient également touchés.


----------



## s666s666s (21 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
MÊME PROBLÈME, rien à ajouter.
Aidez-nous, s'il vous plait !


----------



## elinea (23 Septembre 2010)

Je précise :

Imac 27", OS X 10.6.4


----------



## elinea (8 Octobre 2010)

Et bien, même après une ré-installation d'OS X, rien n'y fait....!!

Je ne comprend pas ce qui cloche. 

Sur youtube, c'est la barre de défilement rouge qui disparait de temps à autre, au survol, durablement ou non durant la lecture...

Tout cela après une mise à jour OS X automatique...


----------



## edd72 (8 Octobre 2010)

Pour moi c'est bon. As-tu une extension particulière (genre blocage de pub, etc.)?


----------



## elinea (8 Octobre 2010)

Non, je ne crois pas. Les pop-up sont bloqués, c'est tout.


----------



## Ptitlex (9 Octobre 2010)

Même problème...
En mode sans échec, ca marche de nouveau... Je cherche!


----------



## AlainColleu (9 Octobre 2010)

Flash 10.1 Mac OS X.6.4, tous navigateurs... idem...
ça affecte aussi myspace, lequipe.fr (les noms et numéros des joueurs sur les directs par exemple...)
Personne n'a une idée ?
Merci


----------



## elinea (11 Octobre 2010)

Exact, L'equipe.fr bug aussi.

je pense tres fort à un pb de lecteur flash. Et tous navigateurs, bien sur.

C'est meme devenu pire sous deezer, quand je vais dans ma musique, plus d'image et plus de texte DU TOUT...


----------



## Ptitlex (11 Octobre 2010)

J'ai trouvé le problème et la solution!
Alors tout d'abord, il s'agit d'un problème de conflits de polices.
Pour le résoudre:
- Aller dans applications puis Livre des polices
- Edition puis_ Sélectionner les polices dupliquées_
- Toujours ds Edition, _Résoudre les conflits de doublons_

Et normalement après redémarrage, plus de soucis!
Si c tjrs le cas, désactiver, ds le Livre des polices, la collection WEB.

Voilà, bonne continuation


----------



## Ptitlex (12 Octobre 2010)

Ou alors faites le manuellement en désactivant ou en supprimant les versions anglaises de vos polices en *doubles*:
ex:
Arial normale: bon
Arial regular: poubelle!!!


----------



## elinea (12 Octobre 2010)

EXACTE !!

C'est pourtant la première chose que j'avais faite...! Mais je n'avais pas du aller assez loin dans le nettoyage.

Cool. Que de temps perdu!

Merci.


----------

